# When did your puppies open their eyes?



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

When I researching on whelping & post partum it said 8 to 13 days.[http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelpingpostpartum.htm] The first from our litter of 6 started opening her eyes on Thursday/early Friday morning & the rest started opening their eyes today. Still not fully open. They look like puppy zombies! lol. So, day 14 & 15 they started opening - thinking day 16 they will be fully open. Just wondering what is normal?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't answer your question but wanted so say your avatar is adorable. How many puppies are there? Are they all black and whites? Who are the parents? The puppies look really cute.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks! 6 all black & white partii. 5 girls & 1 boy.

Day 16 & now all their eyes are pretty much open finally!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We need a bigger picture!! 
You might not get many answers this weekend. I know there are shows here in CA and probably elsewhere keeping the breeders busy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So adorable...*

Yes bigger photos please. How fun this must be!

I used to live in Creve Coeur...there are lots of havanese folks out your way.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

mine usually open around 10 to 14 days. I have some puppies now that are 1 week and 2 days old so we'll see when they open their eyes. When did your singleton litters open?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no idea I was in college out state when they were born & bred. My mother isn't much into keeping notes or stats. So she's not much help lol. We're thinking that these pups may be a bit slow as they were born via Emergency C-Section so they could be just a tad earlier than nature intended.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Their eyes are opened! They opened yesterday. So that would be day 10.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> I have no idea I was in college out state when they were born & bred. My mother isn't much into keeping notes or stats. So she's not much help lol. We're thinking that these pups may be a bit slow as they were born via Emergency C-Section so they could be just a tad earlier than nature intended.


Oh my, is there any way we can help? There are some good breeders on the forum that could be a good mentor for you. The HCA website has a lot of good information also.


----------

